# Branding Iron



## stonebriar (Aug 14, 2012)

Just arrived. Designed uniquely for Iron Will Smoked Meats & Cheese. It was an Ohio Craftsman's first attempt at anything like this. We are very pleased...













Iron Will Branding Iron.JPG



__ stonebriar
__ Aug 14, 2012


















IRON WILL SMOKED MEATS & CHEESE LOGO.jpg



__ stonebriar
__ Aug 14, 2012


----------



## smokinhusker (Aug 15, 2012)

Nice!


----------



## sipp (Aug 15, 2012)

That thing is cool.
What are your plans for it?
I think it would be cool to brand a big piece of smoked meat and carve on a serving line in a catering situation.
Shave off some bark to expose the smoke ring and brand the pink area.


----------



## stonebriar (Aug 15, 2012)

Thank you.

My Son, Will, and I are not certain what to do w/ it? We do not sell our smoked meats and cheese, we are not a restaurant, we do not cater, we do not compete - we are simply a backyard Father/Son Team that enjoy pure stick burning and learning together the art of smoking foods...

We have considered just hanging it off of the smoker for decoration and using it on occasional meats. We are requesting the Craftsman to fashion us another full sized cowboy version made of stainless steel. Just a conversation piece. He also sent us three small R (rare), M (medium), and W (well) branding irons for steaks w/ just a finger hole for a handle. This young couple in Ohio do excellent work.

Glad you like it!


----------



## frosty (Aug 15, 2012)

Beautiful work!  That's as nice as any I have seen here in Houston, if not nicer!  Excellent craftsmanship.


----------



## jim t (Oct 16, 2012)

Nice looking piece of gear.  Don't suppose that you would like to share the contact information for your Ohio craftsman?  Or did he do it as a personal favor and not want to get into the comercial side of making irons?


----------



## scarbelly (Oct 16, 2012)

That is very cool - have lots of fun with it


----------



## roller (Oct 16, 2012)

Cool !


----------



## stonebriar (Oct 16, 2012)

I will be happy to share the contact information w/ you. They will be thrilled to hear from you! Due to distance, I have not met this young couple, yet will always give them my work. He is a master craftsman and would like to commercialize his skills. He is willing to create special orders as we were his first. He can even create out of stainless. We will engage him to design a full size "cowboy version" for us. Message me for contact information...


----------

